# How did you come up with your company name?



## MannDude (May 27, 2014)

Curious how everyone here came up with their company name. Some names seem obvious, as in they include the words, "host", "vps", "server", etc. Others, not so much. Since your company name is your brand identity, I'm curious why you chose the name you did and how you came up with it.


----------



## Mun (May 27, 2014)

I beat manndude to a pulp until I found a name I liked.


----------



## raindog308 (May 27, 2014)

Mun said:


> I beat manndude to a pulp until I found a name I liked.


I thought that's how you got your nick?

MannDude -> beating, pulping, rearranging, condensing -> Mun


----------



## lv-matt (May 27, 2014)

I purchased mine of someone else who had already come up with it for $XXX.


----------



## Mun (May 27, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> I thought that's how you got your nick?
> 
> MannDude -> beating, pulping, rearranging, condensing -> Mun


Actually I got it because people couldn't pronounce the original name I got from pulping manndude so I shortened it for all the idiots in the world.


----------



## datarealm (May 27, 2014)

We sat down with a notepad and filled pages with names.  Then went back and veto'd a bunch, and finally started a voting process.

Likewise for domain names.  We had originally started with 'serve.com' and a bunch of ideas based off a gas station motif with 'full.serve.com' for fully managed services, 'self.serve.com' for self managed services, etc.


----------



## Xenfinity (May 27, 2014)

We started doing business in the web hosting industry to bring innovative new features to VPS hosting. Lots of Virtuozzo/OpenVZ hosts out there, probably because it's very cheap to maintain.

After working with Virtuozzo, KVM, Hyper-V, and Xen, I found that I really liked Xen for how realistically its virtual machines act like dedicated servers. Xen can even virtualize within a virtual machine.

To create a company name, I had someone else try to come up with a name, but he only made some variation of "Texan" (we're incorporated in Texas), like "ATXXEN", which reads "Austin Te*xen*"

The only name I could come up with was "Xenfinity", which doesn't have any special meanings except being a portmanteau of "Xen" and "Infinity", and since I didn't like any other name candidates that popped up, "Xenfinity" stuck.

Nick


----------



## raindog308 (May 27, 2014)

But how did MannDude get his name?

I assume it was an iterative process...

"Mann...what?  Let me think...

MannLewd...meh...

MannShrewd...meh...

Mann 'Tude...too strident...

MannBrood...bugs me for some reason...

MannCrude...descriptive, but...

MannRude...maybe...

MannFood...sounds like a sports bar...

MannScrewed...oh God, the jokes...

MannPrude...what am I, a Puritan?  No.

MannBloodFeud...I like it, but too hillbilly...

MannRenewed...no, sounds like a spa...

MannSubdued...doesn't fit...

MannNude...*NO*."


----------



## jarland (May 27, 2014)

I ran into catalysthost.org on GoDaddy auctions. Launched with it. Grabbed .net when it expired. Waited a year for .com to expire with fingers crossed.

Never understimate the power of getting drunk and trolling the domain auctions on GoDaddy


----------



## MannDude (May 27, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> But how did MannDude get his name?
> 
> I assume it was an iterative process...
> 
> ...



Company name, not forum username.

But for reference, "I'm Curtis Mann, dude." ==> MannDude

Or sometimes I lie and tell people it's my real name and pronounced, "M-ahn Dew-day", which I think sounds better anyway.


----------



## iWF-Jacob (May 27, 2014)

I won the original domain via a contest at DigitalPoint (I know, I know...) It sat for a couple years until we decided to launch!


----------



## KuJoe (May 27, 2014)

Originally we were Backup Dragon, then I decided to buy securedragon.net for our WHMCS because I'm not a fan of subdomains, then we got the idea of offering services other than backups, then we registered the LLC using our "company" domain, then backups became such a small percentage of our services so we stuck with Secure Dragon, then we offered different brands with different domains, then we went back to just one website, and here we are.


----------



## Coastercraze (May 28, 2014)

Queue line mist fan AKA Cedar Point.


----------



## AMDbuilder (May 28, 2014)

A few hours of debating possible company names leading up to lunch.  The closer we got to lunch the more food related names were suggested.  I forget the exact reasoning we settled on our name, perhaps because our lunch arrived or the name wasn't already taken.  It could also be the fact none of us could say the name without smiling.

In either case we get to have some fun with the branding, and yes we still smile when saying the name.


----------



## lbft (May 28, 2014)

I think a lot of the time the primary determining factor is finding an available domain, unfortunately.

I don't do hosting myself but it's usually the limiting factor when I'm trying to name a project.


----------



## HostSailor (May 28, 2014)

Days of deep brainstorming, but then again now adays it's hard to find a name that isn't already taken.


----------



## Nett (May 28, 2014)

Xenfinity said:


> Lots of Virtuozzo/OpenVZ hosts out there, probably because it's very cheap to maintain.


Virtuozzo is expensive FYI.

Back on topic: my website (PetaByet) is just an anagram of petaby*te*(1024TB), originally I bought the domain just for fun but later developed the site.


----------



## cspacews (May 28, 2014)

Our Website name is CSpace well my first initial starts with C and we are reffering to Web/Internet Space so it become CSpace and Hostings its assumed


----------



## dano (May 28, 2014)

I sleep on names -- I used to buy great names I would think about(impulse), and then I decided that I should sleep on the name and see if I like it in a day or two, and if I do for the project, it sticks.


----------



## markjcc (May 28, 2014)

1 Minute of Brainstorming, I thought about the word Next.. Then removed the T came up with NexHost

BOOM!


----------



## clouds4india (Jun 3, 2014)

My country , cloud computing , lucky number thats it  Clouds 4 India


----------



## GreenHostBox (Jun 8, 2014)

This is breakdown of how I came up with the name GreenHostBox:


Green - stands for money


Host - shows that we are a hosting provider


Box - as in a server node


Which all came to be GreenHostBox  and the name never gets old.


----------



## Nett (Jun 8, 2014)

GreenHostBox said:


> This is breakdown of how I came up with the name GreenHostBox:
> 
> 
> Green - stands for money
> ...


This name is much better than greenvaluehost


----------



## VPN.SH (Jun 8, 2014)

I purchased mine 



GreenHostBox said:


> This is breakdown of how I came up with the name GreenHostBox:
> 
> Green - stands for money
> Host - shows that we are a hosting provider
> ...


Green - synonymous with weed

Host - accidental typo - was supposed to be "hot"

Box - Followed by "hot" to make "hotbox"

Clearly was supposed to be GreenHotBox


----------



## Nett (Jun 8, 2014)

liamwithers said:


> Clearly was supposed to be GreenHotBox


Hotdogs in the weed.


----------



## GreenHostBox (Jun 8, 2014)

Nett said:


> This name is much better than greenvaluehost


If you think GreenHostBox is similar to GreenValueHost then you haven't checked out GreatValueHost


----------



## Nett (Jun 8, 2014)

I already know the host called GreatValueHost. Not to mention there is GreenValleyHost as well.


----------



## Deleted (Jun 11, 2014)

I came up with the name 'colocrossing' in early 2005 or so, and I bought the domain from NSI (network solutions.) Sadly, the rest is history, and it was transferred off NSI a few years before I was fired from CC.


----------



## JFSG (Jun 13, 2014)

I went to namecheap.com and searched all the names I have in mind. Once I've sorted out the available domain names, all that's left is to pick one I preferred.


----------



## devonblzx (Jun 18, 2014)

Lets see.  Had quite a few names.

Originally, Latency Zero was a game server provider I was involved in 2003.  That formed into lzXtech for VPS Hosting.  My nickname from webhostingtalk in 2005 was devonblzx because of this.  Before the launch, I renamed it to RockMyWeb in late 2006.  This was a play on words for the phrase, Rocks Your World.

VirtuallyDedicated was formed for larger virtual servers, virtual dedicated servers as they were named at the time.  This was even before the 'Hybrid' VPS days.  Pretty simple play on words there.

VPSLab was going to be a completely custom virtual server service.  This project never panned out, sold the domain. Laboratory for creating your own VPS, another obvious one.

Reseller3K was reseller hosting from the future (Year 3000).  This lasted for about 2 years before we decided to exit the reseller hosting field and focus on only virtual servers.

Cloud3K was a spin off of Reseller3K, cloud hosting from the future. I don't think many people got the reference to the future, hence we didn't keep the name.

ByteOnSite was geared around cloud storage.  Storing your bytes on our site .  Decided to take this for the full virtual server lineup as it applied well for all.

As you can see, I've been doing this for 10 years, but I think my usual process is:

- Come up with a slogan, feature list, to base the name off of.

- List a bunch of names out.  Brainstorming sessions usually over a few days.

- Do a domain search, mix the names up.  ByteOnSite actually started as Byte Insight, then ByteInSite.

- Buy the domain if it's available, even if you don't use it, then test around with it to see how well it works. Get opinions, etc.

I've bought a lot of domains over the years but domains are cheap.  If you don't use the domain within a year or two, sell them or forget about them.  $10-20 is nothing for a good name.  Usually you can make money off the domain by selling it if it is a good name.


----------



## lvps (Jun 19, 2014)

L - for Linux

VPS - for virtual private server

Hosting - For hosting

So, lvpshosting.com


----------



## drserver (Jun 19, 2014)

We have started as backup servers company.

drServer actually means disaster recovery server but now everybody calls us doctor server.


----------



## splitice (Jun 19, 2014)

Simply, there are too many companies out there that are Host${Keyword} or Cloud${Keyword} etc. The actual name itself was one of 4 3 letter testing domains I owned, originally just intended as a temporary domain but it stuck.


----------



## PieLayer-Harry (Jun 30, 2014)

As my hosting is in process of re-branding ( current PieLayer brand name was from previous owner from whom I acquired this hosting ) this is very interested topic to me .

I didn't have many doubts about the new name though.

It was simple from the start for me. As my last name is Pajalic and many of my friends call me Pajo ( I get used to have that nickname, hehe ) I decided to go with Pajo Servers.

I thought pajo hosting would be to shady as someone already mentioned there are many "cloud" and "hosting" in provider names..

Brand name change is scheduled for next month .

PS. Till today I don't know what the previous owner was thinking when he decided to go with name such as PieLayer ...  :huh:


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jun 30, 2014)

PieLayer-Harry said:


> PS. Till today I don't know what the previous owner was thinking when he decided to go with name such as PieLayer ...  :huh:


A VPS is a slice of a big server pie, layers as in the OSI Model would be my guess.


----------



## frixelsolutions (Jul 5, 2014)

Had an entire long response typed out but this forum does not work so well in Internet Explorer and it was completely deleted. TL;DR:

We provide solutions that make the impossible possible. And it just sounds cool. Took a good two months to come up with this name though.


----------



## shovenose (Jul 5, 2014)

frixelsolutions said:


> it just sounds cool


Best motivation ever!


----------



## S-Jack (Jul 13, 2014)

Our original host came up because you could host documents  The current one I thought of when I woke up in the middle of the night because I was too hot (Freaky)


----------



## W3-Host (Jul 13, 2014)

Just brainstorming for a few hours. W3-Host stands for www (world wide web) host so it's quite relevant if you think beyond the acronym. I might have even gotten the idea for W3Schools... can't remember anymore.


----------



## syncrohost (Jul 15, 2014)

Its tough coming up with names.  I try to get a couple and then check to see if the domain name is available.  At the same time I try to find something thats catchy yet falls within 2-3 sylable so that it's easy to remember.


----------



## pravint (Jul 17, 2014)

I had only Netherlands and Germany server from leaseweb. So thought Euservr.com will be good. all Europe location.


----------



## William (Jul 24, 2014)

Colo in Liechtenstein, sell in Liechtenstein -> Liechtenstein Connect Ltd.  (now Liechtenstein Connect LLC though)


----------



## Jonathan (Jul 28, 2014)

/root/.ssh/known_hosts


----------



## shyaminayesh (Jul 28, 2014)

markjcc said:


> 1 Minute of Brainstorming, I thought about the word Next.. Then removed the T came up with NexHost
> 
> BOOM!


boom ... that's great :v


----------



## jamaica (Aug 12, 2014)

we just take the most popular words in our every day speech


----------



## MonsteR (Aug 13, 2014)

I found finding a company name is normally the hard part, as most of the domains are taken, So its just figuring out something which is catchy and works as a company name. I think i had a few days of thinking and considering how each name would work out and ended up with raptornode.


----------



## SGC-Hosting (Aug 14, 2014)

SGC-Hosting started as a gaming community (Sublime Gaming Community) which then turned into some web projects (which I shorted to Sublime GC), which brought me to my first (and worst) business mistake - the name SGC-Hosting.  I want to change it, but I've decided to wait a little longer and spin off into specific markets instead (ie- a VPS only provider, a "budget" shared hosting provider, and so on) while continuing with the current name.


----------



## Abdussamad (Aug 15, 2014)

I like the names xenfinity and sky toaster


----------



## AreebMajeed (Aug 17, 2014)

It becomes a pain finding a proper name for your business. Moreover, sometimes domain names too create massive problems. Unusual and some weird names will work awesome like Tagclive, Zelcaos, etc. Hehe, just jot the down the words which come to your brain. It works well...sometimes.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 17, 2014)

AreebMajeed said:


> It becomes a pain finding a proper name for your business. Moreover, sometimes domain names too create massive problems. Unusual and some weird names will work awesome like Tagclive, Zelcaos, etc. Hehe, just jot the down the words which come to your brain. It works well...sometimes.


Toastr

Boom.  Million dollar name.  Competes against Linode, Vultr, and DigitalOcean.  Toastr Cloud VMs!


----------



## CentralHosts (Aug 18, 2014)

Brainstormed back and forth with the co-owner until we decided on one.


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 18, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Toastr
> 
> 
> Boom. Million dollar name. Competes against Linode, Vultr, and DigitalOcean. Toastr Cloud VMs!


Toastr is a notification system or something. Definitely being used.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 18, 2014)

concerto49 said:


> Toastr is a notification system or something. Definitely being used.


Toastry

Boom.  Trademark avoided.  

I'd like my money in cash please.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 18, 2014)

Piestry.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 19, 2014)

Girlfriend at the time told her mom that I was having a tough time coming up with a name

so she made a pun of 'Is he FRANtically trying to come up with a name?'. I heard it and said

"How about FranTech?", everyone laughed since it was silly... but still went with it 

The only person creative enough when it comes to names is Karen when she named one of Staminus'

products way back in the day.

Francisco


----------



## Serveo (Aug 21, 2014)

Just wanted to bring our name in. As I started back in 2006 together with a business partner we operated from a different name XSXN. In 2008 we parted. This is were I decided things should be a bit more marketed to our operating field and a name the could stick. Frankly speaking, the old name was bad as it was hard to communicate. As we operate our business from service point of view, we shipped a lot a of dedicated server environment and we aim for sustainable operations we mixed in some words:

Service 

Server

Environment

This is how we ended up with the name. Serveo, a registered brand in EU


----------



## MeanServers (Aug 22, 2014)

I lived in New Zealand for a number of years and all the Kiwis would say everything was "mean" meaning great, or fantastic. So it just kind of came naturally when thinking of a company name =D


----------



## iann_lfcvps (Aug 22, 2014)

We were originally called LFCVPS as we were a subset of LFC Hosting, sort of. Not terribly creative but now we're under the entire LFC Hosting umbrella. LFC, by the way, stands for Loose Foot Computing. Not even sure how that one came to be, you'd have to ask the teenagers who built this place in the late 90's what they were thinking.


----------



## Xeepi (Oct 27, 2014)

We came up with our name Xeepi from word "hippie", with the vision that our products and servers could have a major effect in the industry just like hippie fashions and values.

Luckily Alan Dutta-Plummer on WHT sold the domain to us, making it possible for us to realize our dream.


----------



## Kakashi (Oct 28, 2014)

Didn't start the company as an ISP but branched into it, so at the time I formed it didn't think the name would matter much. But stuck with it.

I think this picture sums it up :


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 28, 2014)

Kakashi said:


> Didn't start the company as an ISP but branched into it, so at the time I formed it didn't think the name would matter much. But stuck with it.
> 
> I think this picture sums it up :


I love it.

I love dogs.

I want a dog.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Oct 28, 2014)

...says the guy in Korea.  Ominous


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 28, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> ...says the guy in Korea.  Ominous


Haha.

To set the record straight I did eat dog once, and it was delicious!

But... I'm also a dog person.  As in I absolutely loved our Fraternity's German Shepard Dog!!! (and no I did not cook him up and eat him)


----------



## Francisco (Oct 28, 2014)

Wat.

I demand a name change to HalfEatenDog

Francisco


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 29, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Wat.
> 
> 
> I demand a name change to HalfEatenDog
> ...


I immediately regret sharing this fact.


----------



## Wild1145 (Nov 20, 2014)

Came up with this... By looking at names that the domains with .com were still available to register at the time really...


----------



## OpticServers (Dec 3, 2014)

Optic = Fibre Optic cable.. Servers = What we are selling.. OpticServers PPPPP


----------



## cloudfast (Dec 26, 2014)

in the  shower time coming the biggest idea


----------



## farhanideas (Dec 29, 2014)

For me  domain name which will realted to my business that domain name i like to choose


----------



## Geekion (Jan 6, 2015)

i just wanted to design a brand not just a hosting company and i thought of many names and i liked Geekion the most


----------



## drmike (Jan 6, 2015)

I was shopping for something more traditional - like think 50-100 year old term that encompasses a piece of what I do professionally.

Ran a few words and then pluralized one.  Presto, domain available.   That's as far as I've gotten on new company thing officially, so far.


----------



## VPN.SH (Jan 6, 2015)

drmike said:


> I was shopping for something more traditional - like think 50-100 year old term that encompasses a piece of what I do professionally.
> 
> Ran a few words and then pluralized one.  Presto, domain available.   That's as far as I've gotten on new company thing officially, so far.


Without meaning to take this too far off topic - what are your thoughts on unused domains being sat there doing nothing (or very little)?

With VPN.sh it was simply a domain that somebody was selling at the same time that I was putting together a VPN service. Worked out fairly nicely, as VPN.* domains generally get sold fairly quickly, and it was ideal for me to grab the domain at the time.


----------



## drmike (Jan 6, 2015)

liamwithers said:


> Without meaning to take this too far off topic - what are your thoughts on unused domains being sat there doing nothing (or very little)?
> 
> With VPN.sh it was simply a domain that somebody was selling at the same time that I was putting together a VPN service. Worked out fairly nicely, as VPN.* domains generally get sold fairly quickly, and it was ideal for me to grab the domain at the time.


Older domains really don't bring any value added benefit.  Demand for "aged" domains always makes me laugh. Fine to use though.

I think the domain scamster folks took the aging idea from shelf corporations [which honestly worth while ones come with various credit worthy abilities and you pay handsomely for].


----------



## haloelite3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Well mine is simple.

My name is James Holliday

I was given the nickname of James Vacation

Vacation Private Servers - Initials = VPS 

VPS shows what I am selling

I have it all worked out


----------



## VPSAliens (Mar 8, 2015)

Mine is pretty straight forward, but does have a background.

VPS for the service that I Offer and Aliens, as I have always been very fascinated with them. My father was almost 60 when I was born. He had worked as a Laborer when the Built  Area 51 in Roswell, NM! I still have a Paystub of his and memories of his stories about working there.


----------



## Chatahooch (Mar 8, 2015)

I was sitting thinking of a name when one of my kids trying to break me out of my trance and get me to play give the back of my chair a kick, missed and hit me in the ass, and than it came to me.


----------



## GS-Dylan (Mar 9, 2015)

Sat around one night with my partner trying to think of names, we knew we wanted to be able to make a strong mascot based off the name. Although we're still working on effectively using this mascot we have one designed that we love!


----------



## cloudxtnyHost (Mar 25, 2015)

the Cloud is the our destiny man ;-)


----------



## foreign (Mar 25, 2015)

I spent some time with my friend writing down good names, and afterwards we went online to check if at least one name is available. We found out that one was available so we sent it to multiple people to see what they think about our name. We received positive feedback from everyone!


----------



## Licensecart (Mar 31, 2015)

Sort story:

Came from catchy words like License[Pal] and License[Cube] and cart is related to shopping.

Long story:

Asked Paul if I could use Blesta in the domain because I was going to sell Blesta licenses only, Paul recommended not to because of trademark stuff and it what if I was to sell other licenses in the future, I searched for license__ words which I liked and Paul and myself loved cart because it's a shopping*cart*. so that was registered and a logo bought from Ypson.


----------



## PureVoltage (Apr 14, 2015)

Wanted something that was different than the normal VPShost etc. Tried to figure out a good name and ended up with PureVoltage and have stuck with it since.


----------



## WWW Hosting Services (May 14, 2015)

My girlfriend and I sat down and we came up with the name. Not much to choose from with .com domains these days. Most are taken.


----------



## securewebcloud (Aug 1, 2015)

The 3 keywords i prayed to rank for "secure" "web' "cloud" I think Google likes it so far hopefully clients do too.


----------



## ServerluxDE (Aug 6, 2015)

Hours of Brainstorming with a Business Partner .


----------



## Hermes Hosting (Aug 17, 2015)

I went through alot of painful names and brainfarts and headaches to come up with one that fit


----------



## Mayers (Aug 18, 2015)

The first company name was pretty much just as the name implies. MyBB Hosting Service - a service dedicated to hosting MyBB forums.

HostKoi was the idea that I wanted the word "host" in the domain (the first one lacks this). A Koi is very pretty fish that comes from japan, they are part of the carp (goldfish). We've all seen croc and gator in providers but never anything name after a fish. So HostKoi was born.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 19, 2015)

I bought a pre-aged domain off GoDaddy expiring auctions.


----------



## QHoster.com (Aug 24, 2015)

Note some times the company name (legal vehicle) and the brand / domain name are completely different. Also one brand can use multiple companies for different operations ...


----------



## Phill Fernandes (Aug 25, 2015)

The names for the brands that I have been involved in have never been of my creation. They were always thought up before I was brought on board.


YavaHost
USS Hosting
HostMyBytes
HostNucleus
Those are the only three I can think of, although I have a feeling I was involved in at least two more.

I wish I knew what the inspiration for the names was. All I remember is USS  Hosting being centered around a naval theme.


----------



## IndoVirtue (Sep 20, 2015)

Quote said:


> I've always liked the concept of Virtue: "positive trait or quality deemed to be morally good and thus is valued as a foundation of principle and good moral being". We want to run a hosting service with these concept as our foundation and goals. Then it's just happened that our local business office is located in Indonesia and we want to go under international names. Now you know where our names comes from.


^ Is what I would only planned to say 

Duh, actually there is another silly reason: domains availability. We've comes up with other names but most of it is taken or highly the same with other companies. Since this domain is available, we go with it


----------



## HBAndrei (Sep 20, 2015)

Back in 2008 when HetrixByte was started, my canadian partner at the time suggested that the name must be brandable, we hadn't come up with the name yet obviously... I thought of "Hetrix" and then we added "Byte" to suggest web hosting, so that's the way the name was born.

With HetrixTools, launched earlier this year, it was pretty much a no-brainer, just used Hetrix again in combination with Tools...

People sometimes still ask me what "Hetrix" is... and to be honest I don't know how I thought of it or how it came to me at the time, all I knew is that I liked the way it sounds.


----------



## XiNiX (Sep 29, 2015)

We started as "inetindia" in 2005, but after an year of successful local business we realized that we need to focus the international market for better expansion and we opted a rebranding.

We loved unix ( and linux ) and we got a Palindrome "xinix" . We didnt really ditch our original name ( INetIndia )  the initials "I N I" were present in "X I N I X"

The letter "X" had a real importance as it symolizes the "uknown" and unexplored waters  ( possiblities ) of Linux/Unix.


----------



## LeaseVPS (Nov 2, 2015)

We have two brands, LeaseVPS.com and BladeServers.eu which are both self-explanatory  We just wanted something simple which we feel we have.


----------



## flopv (Nov 2, 2015)

I was searching for domain name. I was looking for a domain name which is easy to remember.


I search for w4webhost. I was lucky i found this domain name.


----------



## HostHoney (Nov 2, 2015)

I love honey, and the protection of the honey bee, Because of that I thought it was unique enough that no one has a host similar to my name and IT is something I appreciate


----------



## sterile (Nov 29, 2015)

My company name is zavio, I did some searching for 5 letter domains and so this I love it!


----------



## Powerfulbox (Dec 13, 2015)

We have had 3 company names before this one, took me and my business partner 3 days to think of one and to agree to it. Lot of people take the piss out of the name but it made sense in our heads at the time and is to late now lol.


----------



## InfinityDaniel (Dec 13, 2015)

If you can't come up with a name that is available domain name such as .com or .net you can always hire people that do that for a living and you can get it done pretty cheap with a website such as fiverr.com


----------



## coloAZ (Dec 14, 2015)

While we don't have an exclusive VPS Brand - we are primarily a colocation and dedicated server provider. Our flagship location in Phoenix AZ - so "coloAZ" took top vote among our partners. We have a number of other brands that sell shared hosting, VPS and so on - most of which have the term "host" in them.


----------



## BalkanVPS (Dec 25, 2015)

We are based in the Balkans and we sell VPS servers


----------



## kunnu (Dec 27, 2015)

I was read lots of reseller hosting tutorials, #101 mistake, etc and how to build your own company. How to register your company etc.


Then, It was take 6 hours to find my company name. I was sit on PC for six hours and keep searching new different different domain names.


Dewlance - Not a dictionary word and it was take 6+ hours to find this.


----------



## AtlanticServers (Dec 27, 2015)

It does not matter, or on behalf of VPS or Hosting.
Can be the difference between the company's name and brand


----------



## mpkossen (Dec 30, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Curious how everyone here came up with their company name. Some names seem obvious, as in they include the words, "host", "vps", "server", etc. Others, not so much. Since your company name is your brand identity, I'm curious why you chose the name you did and how you came up with it.



I deliberately picked mine not to include anything specific like "host", "VPS", or "server" but instead choose to make it quite generic. I do things besides managed hosting and I wanted my (new, I changed the name after I started my company) company name to be something that could accommodate those things.


----------



## Hosting Specialists (Dec 30, 2015)

After hours of trying to find something available.


----------



## AlbaHost (Jan 13, 2016)

Based in my country, choose the company name too.


----------



## DMMediaLtd (Jan 27, 2016)

With a culmination of both directors initials and a love of snakes (both name and logo!) origionally as a development only company how ever hosting has become a obvious expansion


----------



## perennate (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## DMMediaLtd (Jan 28, 2016)

I know it was late! and no one was posting thats what happens at 3am i guess


----------



## SkyNetHosting (Feb 19, 2016)

Well obviously our owner got the idea about skynet while he was watching terminator as a kid -


----------



## UltratechHost (Feb 19, 2016)

Name Suggested by a close friend and Registered Company Name is by my family members


----------



## VpsAG (Feb 22, 2016)

VPS.ag. I think it is pretty self-explanatory


----------



## 3v-manager (Apr 10, 2016)

We are three business partners and our names begin on V. That is why 3vhost.com


----------



## dedica_manager (Apr 15, 2016)

Dedicated Servers + Canada = DediCa


----------



## CableChief (Apr 19, 2016)

I was playing around with http://www.hipsterbusiness.name/ as a joke and it suggested Cable and Chief, cut out the "and", ended up with a decent name!


----------



## DedidamNET (Apr 23, 2016)

Dedicated + Amsterdam = Dedidam


----------



## cristipuc (Apr 25, 2016)

I think the best option will be to have a nice brand name ( not using words like "vps, host, srv, etc. ) that will help you in future, if you need short time business then you can opt for names that contains VPS, Hosting, Server etc, keywords.


----------



## Hostfolks (Apr 25, 2016)

Happened apon it really, thought it was catchy and went with it.


----------



## HostSlick (Jul 30, 2016)

Sometimes had random names in my head, posted them all down to a letter and one day i choose one name.


----------



## accesspoint (Sep 14, 2016)

Got wasted in college once in college and starting saying random words , one of them became my company .


----------



## EuroVPS (Sep 26, 2016)

EuroVPS came about due to being located in Europe  and focusing on Virtual Private servers.


----------



## CeeHosting Ltd. (Oct 3, 2016)

Family Surname/Initial turned into an abbreviation/nickname of sorts + hosting. Tada!


----------



## copperhost (Nov 23, 2016)

I thought of afew ideas I liked and then searched if the domain is available and it was.


----------



## WSH_DNYT (Dec 12, 2016)

I lived in New Mexico by White Sands monument, so white sands hosting was born


----------



## HostXNow (May 20, 2017)

Thought of _host any kind of website,_ basically... then HostXNow was born. Simple as that.


----------



## ChuckC (May 22, 2017)

I was thinking to myself I need a Kickass name for an SSD only hosting company ...... then _click_.


----------



## farhanideas (May 30, 2017)

Best way to name company name with with services which help to get keyword in Domain name which means you can easily identify company with there domain name and also help to get good ranking in Google search engine


----------

